
Mandatory Access Control in PostgreSQL – Giving users ownership of their data - mrdaven
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvJIam7SybI
======
mrdaven
Leon Charl du Toit introduces a Mandatory Access Control system for
PostgreSQL, using Row Level Security, which makes good on the promises of the
GDPR: strong conditions for collecting data only based on consent, right to
access, right to be forgotten, and data portability.

